
Average Tax Refunds Down 8.4 Percent as Angry Taxpayers Vent on Twitter - hippich
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/tax-refunds-down-84-percent-twitter-complaints_us_5c5e4576e4b0eec79b2379e4
======
averros
Stupid people complaining about not being forced to give IRS an interest-free
loan... priceless.

------
sadris
Is your total tax down? Or just your refund? Be better humans.

